# Analogwert über AS-i Bus



## HerrKaleu (2 März 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung wie man einen Analogwert über den As-i Bus "schiebt" und wieder ausliest?

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## HaDi (2 März 2009)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> ... wie man einen Analogwert über den As-i Bus "schiebt" und wieder ausliest?


Wo kommt er her und wo soll er hin ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HerrKaleu (2 März 2009)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

ertsmal zur Hardware:

ich benutze den Link20E von Siemens 
(6GK1 415 2AA01)
Dieser ist im Step7 Projekt eingebunden und im Betrieb.

Als Analogmodul benutze ich ein As-I-Modul von Siemens (3RK 1207 1BQ40 0AA3)

Am Modul benötige ich nur ein Analogeseinganssignal und habe den Brückenstecker (3RK 1901 1AA00)
vermendet.

Modul ist hardwaremässig verdrahtet und in Betrieb.

Ich habe 2 Module und die Adresse 29 und 30 mit dem Profil  7.3 F.D. projektiert.

Nun zu meinen Problemen:
Wie erkenne ich den DPV0 oder DPV1 Betrieb an meinen Link20E.

Verständnisprobleme habe ich mit zyklischen Anfangsadresse des Masters im SFC59?

LADDR:= ?????  (Master hat die Profibussadresse 10)

Ich habe einen DB59 angelegt rufe im FC59 den SFC59 auf und versuche über den Datensatz 147 (hex=93) an meinen Analogwert zu kommen.

Dies mit folgendem Code:

CALL  SFC   59
       REQ    :=TRUE
       IOID   :=B#16#54         
       LADDR  :=W#16#0        
       RECNUM :=B#16#93
       RET_VAL:=DB59.DBW16
       BUSY   :=DB59.DBX14.0
       RECORD :=P#DB59.DBX12.0 BYTE 24
      L     DB59.DBW    0

Ich habe mehrfach die Beschreibung des Link20E und auch die des Analogmoduls gelesen, tue mich aber mit der Umsetzung etwas schwer.

Dank im vorraus für Hilfestellungen und Tipps.

MFG
Thorsten


----------



## HaDi (2 März 2009)

OK, Link20E kenne ich leider nicht.
An deinem SFC59-Aufruf fällt mir auf, dass du eine Überschneidung drin hast, RET_VAL und BUSY liegen innerhalb von RECORD.
Nimm doch mal für RET_VAL ein MW und für BUSY einen Merker, dann kann man mal sehen, was in RET_VAL drinsteht.
Für LADDR musst du die Anfangs-E/A-Adresse aus HW-Konfig nehmen.
Möglicherweise muss der RECORD auch 32 Bytes lang sein, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, würde sich aber über RET_VAL aufklären.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HerrKaleu (2 März 2009)

*Antwort / Lösung*

Hallo,

habe ein Programmierbeispiel bei Siemens gefunden.

Mit dem habe ich mich rangetastet und mein Ziel erreicht.
Visualisierung hinterhergeschoben BDE angebuden, fertig.

Trotzdem Danke für den kleinen Tipp "ret_val"

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## HaDi (2 März 2009)

Glückwunsch dazu. Schade, dass ich dabei nix lernen konnte ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HerrKaleu (2 März 2009)

*wg: lernen*

Hallo,

hier mal zwei pdf`s meiner Lösung.

Wenn du fragen dazu hast, melde dich nochmal.

Technische Angaben:
Druckmessung:
 -50mBar - +50mBar, 2Draht Messumformer

1x Link20E von Siemens 
2x Analogmodul Siemens 

As-i Adresse 29 und 30, aus Katalog ausgewählt und projektiert.
Ich nutze den DS (Datensatz) 147 (hex=93) zum lesen der Analogwerte. (siehe Anleitung Link20E)

Der Rest erklärt sich von selbst.

MFG
Thorsten


----------

